# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Treasure Beach?

## annmarie

Can anyone tell us how busy Treasure Beach get in January and February?  We really like quiet vacations and no crowds.  We have been to Negril and want to try something more laid back.  Looking at Treasure Beach Hotel.  Any advice about this area would really help us.  Thanks so much.

----------


## TAH

It will not be crowded. I'd consider looking at some other lodging options though, TB Hotel didn't look like somewhere I'd want to stay. Check out some of the guest houses, and B&B's, there are quite a few in TB and some are really nice.

----------


## Chrispy

I was in the area on TB hotel last January and there was no crowd just perfect.  great little cook shops and bars around there with no hassle to walk anywhere. rent a bike is my advice and eat at likkle diamond, the pork is so good

----------


## Rumghoul

We usually go in February - very laid back, no crowds.  I agree with Chrispy - rent a bike.  My  husband and I usually rent bikes for a few days - it is a great area to explore!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Bikes are nice, but we up-graded to scooters~~I'm not afraid to drive in Treasure Beach~~

----------


## Jim-Donna



----------


## Jim-Donna

Check out Treasurebeach.net for more great info.

----------


## TAH

Ahhh... Smurf's. Love that place, great coconut pancakes (you have to ask for them).

----------


## Dwest

Treasure beach, at its busiest, is nothing like Negril. We were twice and stayed at Sunset Resort, they are good people and right on the water. You can walk in a few minutes to Jakes, jack sprats and other small local places. If you want to visit an interesting community that feels very safe, has fun places to stay and eat and is peaceful....it's a good bet for you!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Do it!

----------


## johng

annmarie,

Treasure Beach is by far more laid back than Negril. Lot's of options from camping to top shelf accommodations depends on lots of criteria. Check this site for a little help http://www.treasurebeach.net/guide/.

The Treasure Beach Hotel back in the days was a very interesting hotel catering to a large degree, nudists. I have no idea what their theme is now but I too have heard less than ultra positive feeback. Having never stayed there I could be completely wrong.

I can recommend Sunset Resort And Villa's    http://www.sunsetresort.com/#!/ 

Very nice spot a few doors down from TBH, clean, fairly priced and well staffed. Owned by an American man and his Jamaican wife.

----------


## Jim-Donna

I'm going to try them this trip!

----------


## limeex2

Been to Negril and TB. TB much more relaxing,slower paced.Feel safer. I am a biker and renting scooters made for a great day,fun exploring where ever the road lead me. Would not hesitate to recommend going to TB.Even the airport ride is beautiful. Plenty of places to stay of all types and tastes.Check out the recommended sites.I have stayed at Sparkling Waters and it was awesome.

----------


## johng

Treasure Beach memories dancing in my head as we got another foot of snow here in New England. Was an exciting Super Bowl yesterday and nice to see the Pats win!!! Woulda thought a running play by Seattle, on second down at the half yard line but what do I know????

All those in TB (or those wishing they were) Happy 2015!!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Annmarie you there yet?????..................Thoughts?

----------


## Rumghoul

We just returned - met a family from Sweden that were staying at the Treasure Beach Hotel and they were enjoying it a lot - so much so that they decided to spend their entire vacation there (I believe 2 weeks) instead of traveling around the island a little bit.

----------


## annmarie

Yes we just got back from Hide Awhile in Negril.  We only had 4 nights and we didn't think that was long enough for Treasure Beach.  So we are planning to go to Treasure Beach in November.  We are just not sure where we want to stay yet but we have a lot of time to plan.  Thank you everyone for all your responses.

----------


## danthemanpurdue

How did you like Hide Awhile??

----------


## gowenback

How not crowded? Little Bay has options that can keep you close to Negril life as well.

----------

